# Carp rivers or lakes in Northeast Ohio/Cleveland area



## Phoenix2112 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi guys!


I just joined and after nearly four decades of fishing I'm going to chase the freshwater bones (keep your cheeky thoughts to yourself 


I would be grateful for any info on fishing spots in NE Ohio! 


Thanks 
Nikki


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Are you fly fishing for them or bottom fishing?


----------



## Phoenix2112 (Nov 9, 2011)

Fly fishing.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

There's a guy on here named "The Cream" or something like that. He could probably help you out. I fish for them with a spinning setup.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Here he is.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/member.php?u=18072


----------



## Phoenix2112 (Nov 9, 2011)

Jsykes, 

Thanks! I'm interested in places to fish more than anything, where do you fish? If you would like to pm me please do.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm in Akron. For carp I'll usually fish the streams/rivers coming off of Portage Lakes or and other lake around here. If it's weedy then I'll usually get into good numbers.


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Rocky River is great for sight fishing as is the canal in Cuyahoga Park. In the spring head to East Harbor. If ya get the travel bug head to Maumee river in the summer. Just a few of many great areas.


----------



## Phoenix2112 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you Iceman!


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

i like to bottom fish for them cause im lazy.. any good spots right now?? 
thanks for your help!


----------

